# Alien Swarm - New Valve Game



## MK4512 (Jul 18, 2010)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/630/

It's a 4 player top down shooter, and it's free!

Check it out, it releases on Monday.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ya i heard about this, the trailer looks awesome.

And the fact that it's free makes it even more awesome.


----------



## Frick (Jul 18, 2010)

Oooo, kinda like Crimsonland!


----------



## Jansku07 (Jul 18, 2010)

Frick said:


> Oooo, kinda like Crimsonland!


 If it's anything like Crimsonland it's gonna be awesome (survival mode ftw!).


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 18, 2010)

Its more like shadowground or alien shooter 2 stylish not crimsonland.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll check it tomorrow sounds somewhat interesting...
But at FREE sounds really Interesting


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 18, 2010)

Any game with flamethrowers involved has a chance at awesome.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jul 18, 2010)

*Fire!!! Fire!!!!! Fire!!!!*



DonInKansas said:


> Any game with flamethrowers involved has a chance at awesome.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Any game with *flamethrowers *involved has a chance at awesome.



Yep!!! It makes the world go round! 

I'll have to check it out tomorrow.. I love playing Booster Trooper


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 18, 2010)

Free is cool!!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 18, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Any game with flamethrowers involved has a chance at awesome.



To bad Far Cry 2 didn't follow suit.:shadedshu


----------



## Frick (Jul 18, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> To bad Far Cry 2 didn't follow suit.:shadedshu



It was awesome for 15 minutes, but then you realised there was nothing more to it.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 18, 2010)

Should be fun, I guess I will be downloading it (looks like Zombie Apocalypse with more depth)


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Frick said:


> It was awesome for 15 minutes, but then you realised there was nothing more to it.



Far Cry 2 or Alien Swarm?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 18, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> Far Cry 2 or Alien Swarm?



I believe he's talking about Far Cry 2.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 18, 2010)

game looks rad.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 18, 2010)

So this is what became of Alien Swarm: Infested.

Cool.

This was originally a mod for UT2K4. If you own that you can get a little preview of where these guys were coming from with the original mod. I have fond memories...

Black Cat Games: Alien Swarm


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 19, 2010)

no offense, but for a supposedly free game, this looks kind of awesome...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks cool! Oh, and free is good.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 19, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> game looks rad.



I can see the future; the future is much alien TS pwnage.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 19, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> game looks rad.



You want Rad, I'll give you rad:





I'll download it, but I want 4 player TPU co-op's up and running.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 19, 2010)

ill be downloading this tmoz


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 19, 2010)

4hrs to download, anyone up for playing tonight?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 19, 2010)

i was just asking myself if they put it into our press account then realized it's free, duh
wut no preload?


----------



## KainXS (Jul 19, 2010)

2 hours, wish i could preload it

might be some really good mods for it down the road too


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 19, 2010)

MMMM I want this game.Hopefully I will be first of you all who will download it and try :d


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like a Contra type game I have to leave for work a half hour before you can download


----------



## shevanel (Jul 19, 2010)

does look awesome.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 19, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> Looks like a Contra type game I have to leave for work a half hour before you can download



you poor poor guy


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2010)

I forsee connection issues with Steam in my very near future. This game looks soooo good.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> I forsee connection issues with Steam in my very near future. This game looks soooo good.



will you play with me in coop


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2010)

Arciks said:


> will you play with me in coop



For sure!  I'm trying to think of what game this reminds me of from the Sega Genesis days. "something" TV. I just can't think of the name!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> For sure!  I'm trying to think of what game this reminds me of from the Sega Genesis days. "something" TV. I just can't think of the name!



I have no idea what game it tis you are trying to remember,because i wasnt much in stone age console games.but why did they released it now, as i remember it was in development from 2004 or so.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> For sure!  I'm trying to think of what game this reminds me of from the Sega Genesis days. "something" TV. I just can't think of the name!



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smash_TV

~circa 20 years ago.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smash_TV
> 
> ~circa 20 years ago.



Yes! I would play hours upon hours of this game while drinking toxic levels of Mountain Dew with friends until the wee hours of the morning! 

Man.. 20 years ago! Oh, and the same year Total Recall came out. Smash TV and Total Recall had some good similarities.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 19, 2010)

ShadowGrounds is very similar as well.

http://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=shadowgrounds

These types of games are perfect for local Co-Op...I hope this one has it as well!

makes me think of Airborne Ranger on C64...

1987....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airborne_Ranger


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 19, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> ShadowGrounds is very similar as well.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=shadowgrounds



like i mentioned before in my post


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, you bet.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 19, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, you bet.



i bet it will get popular game here between tpu members


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> Smash TV and Total Recall had some good similarities.



I don't remember any 3 boobied chicks in Smash TV.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 19, 2010)

Smash TV freakin rocked.

Will probably give this game a try when i get home. (hope it isn't to big, as my internet connection is crappy:shadedshu)


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, unlike some of you unlucky souls, I should have just enough time to tell steam to download before I have to go back to work (on my lunch break). 

I have many fond memories of playing the original Alien Swarm (a mod for UT2K4, link in my last post if anyone cares). It was fun singleplayer, but it was awesome for co-op. I can't wait to see what these guys did with actual funding, lol. The fact that it's a standalone Source game should mean that there will be lots of people playing online. 

I'm totally up for some 4-player Alien Swarm with some of you guys when I'm done work. Should be great


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 19, 2010)

is it out yet? and if it is can i play with you guys(im not very good at these sort of games thou)?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> 4hrs to download, anyone up for playing tonight?



lol apparently another 3 more hrs till download...


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 19, 2010)

3 hours delay .. fail


----------



## human_error (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not suprised by the delay at all - this is valve we are talking about - if there isn't a delay then something went wrong...


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 19, 2010)

Fail indeed. What could they possibly hope to accomplish in 3 hours? The only thing I could think of is perhaps they're trying to get more bandwidth capacity or some such before launch.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2010)

Two hours... I want my money back!!   I guess if I were on the other side of the pond, this would suck. I'd rather go to bed and get it tomorrow when the servers aren't bogged down.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks good, especially for being free.



erocker said:


> Two hours... I want my money back!!



I'll mail you a refund on steams behalf, where would you like the refund sent to?


----------



## sapetto (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope to see you guys smashing some aliens with me


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 19, 2010)

hmmmm not long now

i need to ppl at ad me on steam so i can play co-op with yas


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 19, 2010)

if they dont have enough bandwidth then they should allow preloads for select users on a random basis or something


----------



## human_error (Jul 19, 2010)

m4gicfour said:


> Fail indeed. What could they possibly hope to accomplish in 3 hours? The only thing I could think of is perhaps they're trying to get more bandwidth capacity or some such before launch.



No reason - valve are just professional trolls, it's what they do.

In truth it's probably they need more time to ensure all the server sites have valid downloads available and that the back-end infrastructure is all ready. I have a feeling valve's business is very laid back and last-minute with delays been the norm.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2010)

human_error said:


> No reason - valve are just professional trolls, it's what they do.
> 
> In truth it's probably they need more time to ensure all the server sites have valid downloads available and that the back-end infrastructure is all ready. I have a feeling valve's business is very laid back and last-minute with delays been the norm.



Puh-leese. Everyone who knows, knows that they are in their super awesome cafeteria enjoying mochachino's to be followed by yoga. They'll release it after their 45 minute massage.  Hehe.


----------



## largon (Jul 19, 2010)

I predict a bunch o' bits and bytes coming my way "in approximately 2 hours".


----------



## logan (Jul 19, 2010)

wow, that is cool! more reason to love valve. 

at least we still have valve in the wake of activision douchebagginess and expected blizzard douchebagginess


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yes! I would play hours upon hours of this game while drinking toxic levels of Mountain Dew with friends until the wee hours of the morning!
> 
> Man.. 20 years ago! Oh, and the same year Total Recall came out. Smash TV and Total Recall had some good similarities.



 same here (without the mountain dew )  , infact i still have it somewhere in a box (also have it in the emu folder, might dig it out later and die alot because my brain is 20 years older

might try this also when it's available


----------



## human_error (Jul 19, 2010)

human_error said:


> No reason - valve are just professional trolls, it's what they do.












speaking of trolls...I wonder how many people checked as soon as they saw that screenshot above before reading this text? And how many will check anyway, because i may be tricking them into thinking it isn't out yet


----------



## Phxprovost (Jul 19, 2010)

i cant wait to see what the community does to this game in ~6 months


----------



## shevanel (Jul 19, 2010)

Im waiting to DL this game. How long will it be free?


----------



## human_error (Jul 19, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Im waiting to DL this game. How long will it be free?



forever. Valve are giving this away (pays off in the end through community relations and getting people to install steam to get this free game and then buy more games through steam).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 19, 2010)

human_error said:


> forever. Valve are giving this away (pays off in the end through community relations and getting people to install steam to get this free game and then buy more games through steam).



Wow never thought of it like that but thats soo true


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 19, 2010)

says i still got an hour to wait?!?


----------



## human_error (Jul 19, 2010)

IT IS OUT NOW! (not a joke this time)


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 19, 2010)

up for me too .. 2 gb :/


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 19, 2010)

Yee I started to download it almost finished


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 19, 2010)

steamfail


----------



## human_error (Jul 19, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100719/Capture1022.jpg
> steamfail



glad they took the extra 3 hours to make sure they'd have enough bandwidth


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 19, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100719/Capture1022.jpg
> steamfail



Same for me, should have staggered download access by time zones.  

Guess we weren't the only ones waiting for it.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 19, 2010)

Just unlocked for me, installing now


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 19, 2010)

try changing your download location


----------



## sapetto (Jul 19, 2010)

Downloading but very slow


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 19, 2010)

just keep clicking to install the game...it will start after some trys...I tried 8 times and now its downloading at 1MBPS


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 19, 2010)

and now it suspended my download wtf


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 19, 2010)

well downloading now


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 19, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> and now it suspended my download wtf



Right click pause,right click resume.


----------



## bretts31344 (Jul 19, 2010)

Slickdeals.net has a frontpage link to download the game. Hurry and get it as soon as you can before droves of people start queuing up.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 19, 2010)

They're probably waiting for me to get home so i can get in on the action once released.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 19, 2010)

bretts31344 said:


> Slickdeals.net has a frontpage link to download the game. Hurry and get it as soon as you can before droves of people start queuing up.



huh? it's free on steam, just click on new releases, click the game, click install


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 19, 2010)

peak download speed: 49.8 KB/s  current download rate 0 bytes/s


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 19, 2010)

Altec, did you try to change your server?


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 19, 2010)

i haven't got enough space  dam i need my i7's ram and case soon:shadedshu


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 19, 2010)

If your in the US switch to a canadien server Im getting about 150-500Kbps, W1zz is there any way you could host something like this when you get done DL'n it?


----------



## bretts31344 (Jul 19, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> huh? it's free on steam, just click on new releases, click the game, click install



Sorry that I worded my first post poorly. I just meant, start downloading it now if you want it anytime soon, since it might download super slow once a ton of people hear about it. I guess it doesn't really matter since download speeds are pitiful all ready.

EDIT:





Wastedslayer said:


> If your in the US switch to a canadien server Im getting about 150-500Kbps, W1zz is there any way you could host something like this when you get done DL'n it?



The South America server is working well right now too.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 19, 2010)

oooooh 3%.....


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 19, 2010)

All downloaded..took 23 minutes.

errr top view only as far as I can tell..No g0od for me ...uninstalling  :-(


----------



## shevanel (Jul 19, 2010)

downloading at 770 KB/s 45% done... knock on wood.

Top view is awesome IMO


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 19, 2010)

downloading from taiwan .. 160 kb/s .. 2 hours left .. might end up going to sleep


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 19, 2010)

Wastedslayer said:


> W1zz is there any way you could host something like this when you get done DL'n it?



can't just distribute steam intellectual property. also i'd have to upload it from my machine to tpu servers at like 40 kb/s which is my line upload speed..


----------



## theonedub (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I will wait for the initial craze to die down before trying to DL it.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 19, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> can't just distribute steam intellectual property. also i'd have to upload it from my machine to tpu servers at like 40 kb/s which is my line upload speed..



Ah dang its alright though comeon !Canada give me some bandwidth!


----------



## KainXS (Jul 19, 2010)

damn as soon as i hit resume it says suspend, stop downloadin so I can download people, lol


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't download it from any server right now.  Guess I'll just wait.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll be waiting a few days before I try it. I figured the factor of a free game was going to blog down Steams servers.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got downloading anyone want to play with me?


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 19, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100719/Capture1022.jpg
> steamfail



^This.

Comon, USA. GTFO of the Canadian servers, us Canadians need them. 

I guess I'll try South Africa


----------



## blkhogan (Jul 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> I can't download it from any server right now.  Guess I'll just wait.


I was finally able to get on the Toronto Canada server. Took a few tries though. All the US servers are bogged down or aren't excepting new connections right now. Getting around 90 KB/S right now.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2010)

m4gicfour said:


> ^This.
> 
> Comon, USA. GTFO of the Canadian servers, us Canadians need them.
> 
> I guess I'll try South Africa



Lol, Toronto is usually my good ol' standby, but not today. Detroit seems to be working now.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice. Detroit it is. Thanks erocker.


----------



## shevanel (Jul 19, 2010)

game is pretty cool.

mini spoiler on weapons and lighting.. nothing seriously uncovering...



Spoiler



the lighting effects are cool and the gun sounds are stout! they sound badass imo

when you use grenades the friggin alien go flying up into the air towards your screen its pretty sweet..


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 19, 2010)

It's like L4D and TF2; four different classes and ability to choose/customize weapons.

It's survival fun for sure.  Oh and you reload boosts like Gears.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah, yes. Good old Wildcat. 

Nice to see them keeping close to the original.


Hey... I wonder whether they'll convert the mission packs from the UT2K4 Mod to be playable in this? That would be cool.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like a cooperative Torchlight, well it's sci-fi rather than fantasy, but that's what it reminded me of, downloading now.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 20, 2010)

So whats the verdicts guys, Is it fun and worth the download?


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 20, 2010)

It's free.  Why not.  Then again, the 4th server now has told me it's too busy....*grumble*:shadedshu


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone else got this finished we can get a game going add W45T3DSL4Y3R to your steam friends


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2010)

This looks like a modern day Alien Syndrome.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm loving it once you finding a working sever its a blast


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 20, 2010)

is this local host or dedicated server?


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeahh lol I got in 2 servers so far and am not really sure how to spawn at that point or does it have to be in the lobby stage?


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This looks like a modern day Alien Syndrome.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/ce/Alien_Syndrome_Cover.pnghttp://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/ms/a/l/alsyms0f.jpg
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z276/regenerador/AlienSyndrome2.png



 I can see that, but you're already modern day with Alien Syndrome:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0kWqjDUu7o


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 20, 2010)

Ooooo just played through the offline mode. 

This game is fun, awesome for a free game. Can see myself spending some time on this beauty.


----------



## human_error (Jul 20, 2010)

Just had a good playthrough - was quite fun.

There is dedi or local host server options so it's all good


----------



## theonedub (Jul 20, 2010)

Is it like a dual stick shooter control wise, or is it more like Torchlight's controls?


----------



## blkhogan (Jul 20, 2010)

Fun game. Cant get into an online game yet.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 20, 2010)

Not sure if im on a local or ded server but the lag gets bad sometimes, other than that its an awesome game for free


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2010)

I love this game. They could have charged IMO. Much more fun then the MOH beta.


----------



## adj408 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just downloaded but haven't played yet. How is the game play guys?


----------



## shevanel (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah def worth $10 thats for sure, thanks steam


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jul 20, 2010)

*Only took 3 tries and downloading at 1.3mb a sec*



Can't wait to try it out

The only good bug is a dead bug!


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 20, 2010)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> Can't wait to try it out
> 
> The only good bug is a dead bug!



HA!  I know that!!!!  STARSHIP TROOPERS!!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 20, 2010)

Still getting steam server to busy. 

Also anyone know why my Mic sounds clear in windows but people say they hear static in games like TF2 and L4D2?

EDIT: Changed region to africa and I have it downloading. Anyone can help me with my Mic issue still hehe.


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 20, 2010)

Downloading now, here's hoping it doesn't run like ass on ATI cards like Alien Breed did (for me at least, couldn't run high settings.. I mean really).


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 20, 2010)

Just played it single player for a bit, runs well on my 5770 and looks good to boot.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 20, 2010)

Downloading now  telling friends and bro to get this, looks like alot of fun


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 20, 2010)

OMG! Its what I've always wanted 

Look back in 09 what I posted. Its almost as if Valve read it and made it just for me

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110586&highlight=Game

Now it only it were an FPS.


----------



## Phxprovost (Jul 20, 2010)

yea um for me this game is broken, cant set up a dedicated server with HLtools that actually functions, dedicated server tool creates a server no one can join, hosting a game from within doesn't work either...wtf


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hows the game? Singleplayer wise... Or is it an only multiplayer game?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just played some with Shev and another friend, very fun game, love the autogun, but the infestation level is BS.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2010)

got it, downloading it, reading thread now


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 20, 2010)

This game looks a lot like Alien Breed Impact.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 20, 2010)

Free game! Whats not to like
Downloading at 986 KB/s


----------



## theonedub (Jul 20, 2010)

My download is going now no issues at my maximum line speed  

Guess I will just wait to play it for myself to find out how the controls are.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2010)

This game is epic win!


----------



## Stak (Jul 20, 2010)

Man t bad im not home now so i could at least download it


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 20, 2010)

tried to download again and im getting download speed on 1.2 MB/s (its my max connection speed ) well its definitely a nice speed boost over the 0KB/s what i got yesterday


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 20, 2010)

Game is good, though i'd prefer camera and movement from Madballs. So the camera is following the character and the world is actually rotating. It gives a different approach and feel. Better one in my opinion. Infinite ammo in Madballs is also a plus so you can focus on fun, not worrying about ammo. But other than this Alien Swarm seems like a fun game.

Any idea what engine is used? Source Engine? Unreal?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 20, 2010)

Am i the only person who thinks that this looks exactly like Alien Breed Impact???


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 20, 2010)

The most Epic free game ever created.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Game is good, though i'd prefer camera and movement from Madballs. So the camera is following the character and the world is actually rotating. It gives a different approach and feel. Better one in my opinion. Infinite ammo in Madballs is also a plus so you can focus on fun, not worrying about ammo. But other than this Alien Swarm seems like a fun game.
> 
> Any idea what engine is used? Source Engine? Unreal?



it uses source engine, says so all over the place iirc.

infinite ammo = gay

rotating world = gay in a team game "head up to me!" "which ways up?" "the other up, noob!"


just beat it once, was amusing


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> just beat it once, was amusing



Took us what, 2-3hrs on hard?. 

It was alright though, but is far too short for a full game, Maybe it's free because it's a demo in disguise? lol. Do want moar, which we'll probably have to pay for - but that's acceptable for this imo, assuming it's not overkill in price.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Took us what, 2-3hrs on hard?.
> 
> It was alright though, but is far too short for a full game, Maybe it's free because it's a demo in disguise? lol. Do want moar, which we'll probably have to pay for - but that's acceptable for this imo, assuming it's not overkill in price.



as i said while we were in game, its entirely possible the extra levels will come out as paid DLC, or just free ones from the mod community.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it uses source engine, says so all over the place iirc.
> 
> infinite ammo = gay
> 
> ...



It's not gay if it only applies to low power weapons (sidearm). Main weapon has ammo. L4D2 system and it works great imo. As for rotating world, there are arrows pointing to team mates you know, so if you cannot follow those, then no game is for you.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 20, 2010)

wow it is un-fucking-believable how many retards are in this game

either you can't connect, and after 10 tries you finally get in and people have no clue how to play


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 20, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> wow it is un-fucking-believable how many retards are in this game
> 
> either you can't connect, and after 10 tries you finally get in and people have no clue how to play



lol, after a while though this problem should become rare.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jul 20, 2010)

Tried the practice game yesterday. Is there only one level total in multiplayer as well?

Still a cool game, but the singleplayer practice was pretty short.

For the price though, can't complain.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Tried the practice game yesterday. Is there only one level total in multiplayer as well?
> 
> Still a cool game, but the singleplayer practice was pretty short.
> 
> For the price though, can't complain.



one campaign with 8 levels


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> lol, after a while though this problem should become rare.



I doubt it. Have you tried to play Left 4 Dead or L4D2 lately? Retardedness has gone through the roof in those games. You either have idiots who don't know what they are doing or there are super 1337 13 year olds that proclaim they are god and you suck followed up with phrases like "cool story bro" and "umad?" Constantly.

This game is a lot of fun, like the other games I mentioned if you are playing with people you know.


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 20, 2010)

The umad phenomenon is pretty friggin stupid.  I shudder at pub l4d games because of it.

That being said.  I was the retard that had no clue what he was up to last night.  Jumped right in with E and MailMan for some instant gratification.  Good times.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 20, 2010)

erocker said:


> I doubt it. Have you tried to play Left 4 Dead or L4D2 lately? Retardedness has gone through the roof in those games. You either have idiots who don't know what they are doing or there are super 1337 13 year olds that proclaim they are god and you suck followed up with phrases like "cool story bro" and "umad?" Constantly.
> 
> This game is a lot of fun, like the other games I mentioned if you are playing with people you know.



Wiz just needs to play with some TPU'ers! 

And I only play online with friends or I don't play at all.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Wiz just needs to play with some TPU'ers!
> 
> And I only play online with friends or I don't play at all.



same. with the exception of FPS games (16+ players) i only play with people i know... because at least then, they know how to play the freakin game and they arent retards. as an example from this game, the hacking minigame took less than a minute for our dumbest player to figure out. online, some of em never would...


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 20, 2010)

I've had the exact opposite experience in L4D2. There was one guy once who was constantly running by himself and didn't have clue what to do or where to go. But other than that, considering i was using quick play, ppl are very cooperative, show support and help eachother. It was really fun to play so far.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2010)

If anyone wants to add me to their list I'm 1kurgan1 on Steam.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2010)

Strange cant connect to any of public games it shows establishing connection for 200years and nothing happens.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Arciks said:


> Strange cant connect to any of public games it shows establishing connection for 200years and nothing happens.



Check to see if you made an exception for windows firewall.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Check to see if you made an exception for windows firewall.



firewall pops up automatically if program or connection is required to add to exceptional list,atleast so was allways for me


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Arciks said:


> firewall pops up automatically if program or connection is required to add to exceptional list,atleast so was allways for me



Yeah, it does for everyone, but if you missed it then restarted your comp or went off and did something else, or it didn't catch it the first time around. Only takes a few seconds to check your firewall exceptions, might as well do it, it's the easiest fix there is.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, it does for everyone, but if you missed it then restarted your comp or went off and did something else, or it didn't catch it the first time around. Only takes a few seconds to check your firewall exceptions, might as well do it, it's the easiest fix there is.



i already checked its added  and i invited you as friend


----------



## Marineborn (Jul 20, 2010)

add me.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> add me.



if your nickname is Marineborn steam cant find it


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2010)

Mine is either "erocker" or "David effin Bowie" depending on my mood. Add me.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2010)

erocker said:


> Mine is either "erocker" or "David effin Bowie" depending on my mood. Add me.



done


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm m4gic on steam, if anyone wants to add me


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 20, 2010)

Just had a 2min playthrough several hrs ago, not my type of game, but would play it through with co-op or TPU'ers


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 20, 2010)

Arciks said:


> Strange cant connect to any of public games it shows establishing connection for 200years and nothing happens.



Try this, in game options:







Worked for me.


----------



## REALIN (Jul 20, 2010)

Superawesome game is awesome, possible best fr3e game ever?

But I'm pretty sure they will charge for the DLC, paying for each new campagin.  

But I'll throw my money to them


----------



## kuroikenshi (Jul 20, 2010)

I lost Wildcat.... God damn those Aliens! 

I only played the offline training mode since I didnt want to look like an R-tard out in online play. I can see that you cant just run and gun through everything since there is friendly fire. So it does take a little bit of situational awareness to be succesful... also I love the sentry gun!  =V


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 21, 2010)

How do you kill face hugger once they grab your player's face?


----------



## REALIN (Jul 21, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> How do you kill face hugger once they grab your player's face?



You heal through it as a medic, you gotta have a medic.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 21, 2010)

i played on my own offline for a bit and messed around pressing buttons, but what do you do if you run out of the ammopacks? can you pick them up through the game? or is that it and they gotta last you the level?


----------



## REALIN (Jul 21, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> i played on my own offline for a bit and messed around pressing buttons, but what do you do if you run out of the ammopacks? can you pick them up through the game? or is that it and they gotta last you the level?



You can sometimes find ammo packs in the levels, but often are they to a specific kind of weapon. It helps alot if you are caring ammo packs yourself or have a partner doing it.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 21, 2010)

its just i was pressing button then when i realised what they did had wasted most of the ammo packs


----------



## REALIN (Jul 21, 2010)

I am myself level 27 now and apperantly you can enter "prestiege" mode like in Call of Duty games, starting over and losing all weapons etc but you can a sort of emblem.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

This game rocks, good one to play with your friends too.


----------



## fundayjinx (Jul 21, 2010)

*Rocking it*

Love this game my steam name is the same as this one if peeps want to play...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 21, 2010)

REALIN said:


> I am myself level 27 now and apperantly you can enter "prestiege" mode like in Call of Duty games, starting over and losing all weapons etc but you can a sort of emblem.



I never got the point of that, give up everything, doesn't make a bunch of sense. You must have been playing a ton to be 27 since it just came out yesterday.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 21, 2010)

Did anyone notice the Evga SLI Enhancement pack just for this game?  Lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 21, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Did anyone notice the Evga SLI Enhancement pack just for this game?  Lol



 No?! Link please.


----------



## REALIN (Jul 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I never got the point of that, give up everything, doesn't make a bunch of sense. You must have been playing a ton to be 27 since it just came out yesterday.



Acording to Steam I have played 7 hours so far, not that much tbh. You level up pretty fast imo.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No?! Link please.


Here ya go.

http://www.evga.com/articles/00463/


----------



## a_ump (Jul 21, 2010)

just played. game is def worth the free download lol. decently fun too but i hope the levels get spiced up a bit. probly the best free game i've played


----------



## olithereal (Jul 21, 2010)

Downloading it. I shall play tomorrow!

if anyone wanna play then, here's my Steam: qcptioli


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 21, 2010)

is there any form of single player campaign? or is there just that one 'training' level?


----------



## REALIN (Jul 21, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> is there any form of single player campaign? or is there just that one 'training' level?



Think they want you to play co-op, much more fun aswell.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 21, 2010)

Man iam loving this game, up to lvl 13 on hard and i just want to keep on playing, has not crashed on me once, runs so smooth. Back for round 2 tomorrow i think


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2010)

game has occasional lag spikes/problems, think its mostly when one player lags out it goes weird.


beat it all on hard coop, now we're working on insane... its not easy thats for sure.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> game has occasional lag spikes/problems, think its mostly when one player lags out it goes weird.
> 
> 
> beat it all on hard coop, now we're working on insane... its not easy thats for sure.



Yea i have noticed that with other players (Bro) it sent him into a spin lol, very weird.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2010)

we've also noticed some crashes to desktop and 'buffer overflow' errors - they arent PC specific cause they tend to happen to 2+ players in a game at the same time.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 21, 2010)

what about levels on co-op? is there an actual story or is just get through the level?


----------



## REALIN (Jul 21, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> what about levels on co-op? is there an actual story or is just get through the level?



you play the campagin co-op and there is a story at the same time


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 21, 2010)

Just played my first game, 30 secs in practice and 45 mins online: very impressed, very impressed with Valve for doing this.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2010)

not a very in depth story, but a story it is.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> not a very in depth story, but a story it is.



No, it's not going up for the Pulitzer, but I didn't even notice the story, I was too busy shooting everything, including other team members.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> No, it's not going up for the Pulitzer, but I didn't even notice the story, I was too busy shooting everything, including other team members.



theres aliens in this pipe! blow it up!

OH GOD THE ALIENS ARE COMING OUT OF THE PIPE. BLOW THEM UP.

we blew them up! RUN AWAY!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 21, 2010)

Ahhh so thats what you were talking about earlier Mussels might have to dl and try it out tomorrow.


----------



## a_ump (Jul 21, 2010)

yea def worth the download. i too give valve props for releasing a free game of this caliber, very few reach it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 21, 2010)

you can play this game in first person!

http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/07/21/play-alien-swarm-in-first-person-guide-and-video/


----------



## douglatins (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow massive thread, is the game any good?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> you can play this game in first person!
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/07/21/play-alien-swarm-in-first-person-guide-and-video/



does it work in MP?


----------



## a_ump (Jul 21, 2010)

i'd imagine, its' only on your end so why wouldn't it?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2010)

a_ump said:


> i'd imagine, its' only on your end so why wouldn't it?



might be deemed cheating, and therefore need a host with cheats enabled like many other valve games.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> does it work in MP?



it has to be on a server that has cheats enabled. i am installing a server on my linux box right now.

but i still need to know the command to force my game to join my server.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 21, 2010)

omg i love this game, it's so fun lol


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> it has to be on a server that has cheats enabled. i am installing a server on my linux box right now.
> 
> but i still need to know the command to force my game to join my server.



good ol' SV_cheats 1? or the dedicated server?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> good ol' SV_cheats 1? or the dedicated server?



well turns out the files for linux dont work yet :shadedshu

so i will try it on the windows system later today.

you can try out the first person yourself by doing the following...

enable the developer console which you can find in options/keyboard.

then use ` to open it up and type sv_cheats 1

and then load up any map by typing map 'map name'

you will see a list of maps pop up with you type in map 

then issue these commands once in game...

firstperson 

asw_hide_marine 1

asw_controls 0


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 21, 2010)

I assume the first-person cheat could potentially get you banned if you tried to use it on the wrong server, but it would be a nice update to incorporate short first-person stages.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 21, 2010)

This game is soooo much better multiplayer, singleplayer bores me and had a fun play through  


Ima try out that first person cheat cheers Rhino


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 21, 2010)

There's only one level in offline mode?  That kinda sucks.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 21, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> I assume the first-person cheat could potentially get you banned if you tried to use it on the wrong server, but it would be a nice update to incorporate short first-person stages.



you cant use it on any server that does not have sv_cheats 1 configured.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 21, 2010)

Had a play offline mode in first person mode, pretty easy, what you would expect really, pretty easy to aim too


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 21, 2010)

Still have yet to try this game.:shadedshu


----------



## JanJan (Jul 22, 2010)

I played yesterday and reached level 13 sth. But today when i try to play again, i get this error:

'steam was unable to sync your files for Alien Swarm with the Steam Cloud

if you have played this game from another computer, your game settings and/or progress may not be sync with what was stored in the Cloud. if you play the game now, you may lose those changes or progress'

you guys have any idea abt this?


----------



## JanJan (Jul 22, 2010)

oh nvm, i restart my computer and the router and it worked :|


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 22, 2010)

I have got the second star and level 19 now I think. Good game. Per star you promote to level 1 and only an option once you hit level 27. So I am like level 73 technically I suppose. There was an update to fix the bugs too.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 22, 2010)

ok my server is up and running with the cheat enabled so we can all play first person. i plan on starting a game later tonight


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 22, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Had a play offline mode in first person mode, pretty easy, what you would expect really, pretty easy to aim too



It is easy to aim, however, in my short stint playing SP I ran out of ammo on 2 characters and ended up dead.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 22, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> It is easy to aim, however, in my short stint playing SP I ran out of ammo on 2 characters and ended up dead.



In multiplayer a guy carries the ammo bags. I don't play SP though. I can't play insane but hard is manageable. I like how I can rotate players if somebody has to leave midlevel on multiplayer.


----------



## Gas2100 (Jul 22, 2010)

im playing this, add my steam and we can catch a game?: speedods


----------



## hat (Jul 22, 2010)

This game is really cool, but it crashes a lot on me. It just happened some 5 minutes ago... I went to a black screen, with the typical looping 1-2 seconds of audio. After a short while, the looping audio stopped, and the game seemed to continue as normal... except I had no video. I tried to ctrl-alt-del out and I still had no video. I had to use the reset button on my pc to get video back. Do I need to go back and re-verify my video stability (it was stable when I set it to these clocks and BIOS flashed it), or is it a problem with the game? It has crashed on me a few times before this too.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2010)

hat said:


> This game is really cool, but it crashes a lot on me. It just happened some 5 minutes ago... I went to a black screen, with the typical looping 1-2 seconds of audio. After a short while, the looping audio stopped, and the game seemed to continue as normal... except I had no video. I tried to ctrl-alt-del out and I still had no video. I had to use the reset button on my pc to get video back. Do I need to go back and re-verify my video stability (it was stable when I set it to these clocks and BIOS flashed it), or is it a problem with the game? It has crashed on me a few times before this too.



the game has a few disconnect/crash to desktop bugs, what you're experiencing sounds like video driver crashes. definitely check your OC stability.


----------



## JanJan (Jul 22, 2010)

oh how can you play first person? my steam id is VtheKing


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok my server is up and running with the cheat enabled so we can all play first person. i plan on starting a game later tonight



First person already?! Awesome! Can't wait to try this out.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok my server is up and running with the cheat enabled so we can all play first person. i plan on starting a game later tonight



Hit me up on Steam when your ready!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd be down for that. Easy Rhino, what's your steam ID, so I can add you?


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 22, 2010)

Add me, i'll play on your server, Rhino.

_moonpig_


----------



## hat (Jul 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the game has a few disconnect/crash to desktop bugs, what you're experiencing sounds like video driver crashes. definitely check your OC stability.



My video card was stable enough to pass the OCCT GPU test without errors last night on the most vigorous settings, so I think it's all good there.

If anyone wants to add me on steam, my ID is Downgraded286.


----------



## warup89 (Jul 24, 2010)

Well i gotta say, once you start combining the right kind of weapons and kits this game is very fun.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 25, 2010)

hat said:


> My video card was stable enough to pass the OCCT GPU test without errors last night on the most vigorous settings, so I think it's all good there.
> 
> If anyone wants to add me on steam, my ID is Downgraded286.



They've done a lot of patches in the last few days. Seems the source code is still fairly raw in some places. Notice the crash to desktop bug for some videocards they supposedly fixed on wednesday (the 21st)
Alien Swarm news page

If you keep having problems, might be an idea to report them as it could be a bug; this is a free game after all, who knows how extensive their beta testing was (probably just in-house I'd guess)

That said; they still did manage a pretty good level of polish on this. I'm hoping for some community made campaigns soon


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 25, 2010)

m4gicfour said:


> They've done a lot of patches in the last few days. Seems the source code is still fairly raw in some places. Notice the crash to desktop bug for some videocards they supposedly fixed on wednesday (the 21st)
> Alien Swarm news page
> 
> If you keep having problems, might be an idea to report them as it could be a bug; this is a free game after all, who knows how extensive their beta testing was (probably just in-house I'd guess)
> ...



I would pay for another campaign pack doubling the size of the game. Also it needs a perk system based on promotions that isn't capped so quickly. Like adding a attribute point to spend or unlocking certain items that are class specific for a promotion. I have maxed my characters rank and promotions two or three days ago. I am no pro. I breeze through "hard" in speed runs but I haven't tried the "insane" difficulty yet. I would probably get killed regularly playing insane.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 25, 2010)

hmm well game was awesome till the patch now i cant play game just crashes halfway through maps guess this is another dont bother game for me


----------



## ctrain (Jul 25, 2010)

Finally played through the campaign now that they fixed the GTX 260 crash. Game is fun, but not too much replay value I think.

It was getting a little old having my display driver crash half of the time when a grenade went off.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 25, 2010)

yea mine crashes randomly no idea what causes it but it crashes randomly with just about anything tried crossfire off cat AI off lowest settings etc still does it


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I would pay for another campaign pack doubling the size of the game. Also it needs a perk system based on promotions that isn't capped so quickly. Like adding a attribute point to spend or unlocking certain items that are class specific for a promotion. I have maxed my characters rank and promotions two or three days ago. I am no pro. I breeze through "hard" in speed runs but I haven't tried the "insane" difficulty yet. I would probably get killed regularly playing insane.



it takes me and my friends nearly two hours to beat a level on insane. its quite hard.


----------



## pepepiks (Jul 25, 2010)

well you need to have a good team to complete it on Insane. No teamwork, impossible. I've been playing online with some dorks, and they either flame me with their flamer or simply ignorant on defending the Tech. 
It is so frustrating!
_________________________



The hell was full so I came BACK!


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone else notice the feature where you can add your own music to the heavy action playlist instead of using the in-game music? I recorded the Trigun theme and am using that, but it's not long enough, so I'll have to add more.


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2010)

Is it just the games I get in to, or does someone have to draw a dick on the map at the end of every level?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 25, 2010)

no thats just about everyone.... sadly  ive also noticed most of the ppl i play with are complete idiots... i played heavy yet they love to run around liks CSS players on speed running into my line of fire then complaining.... its rather comical its a great game when it works for me to bad most ppl ive gamed with just plain suck


----------



## KainXS (Jul 25, 2010)

I can join like 1 in 5 games the rest of them sit for like 3 minutes and go back to the menu or timeout any one else getting that


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 25, 2010)

KainXS said:


> I can join like 1 in 5 games the rest of them sit for like 3 minutes and go back to the menu or timeout any one else getting that



I host and I don't have that problem. I finish every map way below par but I have yet to play insane.


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2010)

KainXS said:


> I can join like 1 in 5 games the rest of them sit for like 3 minutes and go back to the menu or timeout any one else getting that



I get that a lot too. Avoid this problem by creating your own lobby. You don't need to be on the DMZ or open ports or anything, it all goes through external servers.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 25, 2010)

Uninstalled for now after two of my friends spent 2 hours complaining to me about each other after playing this together.  Seems to insight violence in real life.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2010)

I play the add-on map and thats it.. No need to get pissy people about a game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2010)

hat said:


> Is it just the games I get in to, or does someone have to draw a dick on the map at the end of every level?



How do you draw said dick?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How do you draw said dick?



at the end of the level, you can use your mouse to doodle on the map for "strategy" purposes, but some people draw ugly things LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> at the end of the level, you can use your mouse to doodle on the map for "strategy" purposes, but some people draw ugly things LOL



This will be done my next game.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Jul 26, 2010)

Well... got level 18... pretty darn fun even if its the same levels! man, some people look like they just blasted their way through with out caring about Friendly Fire and/or using their brain.  

I have played medic the entire time and when I drop down one of my healing domes, said person is standing out side of it trying to fight of the hordes of aliens.... needless to say, I just left him and went with the other two players..... the other guy didnt last long...

Also screw those parasites!


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> at the end of the level, you can use your mouse to doodle on the map for "strategy" purposes, but some people draw ugly things LOL



You can draw on the map at any time. When one player dies, it can be helpful when he draws the quickest path to the objective. That way you don't have to open the full map to see where you're going. That also works if you get a lull in the action.

Personally I tend to draw smiley faces. Not quite sure why.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2010)

hat said:


> Is it just the games I get in to, or does someone have to draw a dick on the map at the end of every level?



i do it at the start...


----------



## hat (Jul 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Uninstalled for now after two of my friends spent 2 hours complaining to me about each other after playing this together.  Seems to insight violence in real life.



Sounds like an issue your friends have rather than an issue the game produces.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2010)

hat said:


> Sounds like an issue your friends have rather than an issue the game produces.



I punched my best friend in the face one day for stealing the last apple in Streets of Rage. The bastard already had full health! No I agree with TheLaughingMan. Some games are not meant to be played with friends.


----------



## hat (Jul 26, 2010)

IMO, if some friends can't handle playing a game together, then there's a problem with said friends. A game is a piece of software designed to be played for enjoyment, not black magic voodoo that makes friends fight amongst eachother. I guess it's a personality thing, people get mad playing video games...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 26, 2010)

I think I have that "personality thing" (aka character flaw).  I can't stand incompetence.  I haven't played Alien Swarm much so hopefully I still qualify as incompent; thusly, overcoming the incompetence issue once.  Problem is, you don't know which games are worth playing MP until you beat it once and after that, I'm pretty well bored with it. 

Never got in a fight over it but I bet they can tell I'm annoyed.


----------



## warup89 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys, do you know how does the leveling system works? I reached 27, couldn't go any further, the i found the "promote" button, and now im back at 1 . 

Also I dont know if you noticed but their multiplayer menu needs some fixing, since i keep joining servers from South America, Europe, and some Asia O_O.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2010)

warup89 said:


> Hey guys, do you know how does the leveling system works? I reached 27, couldn't go any further, the i found the "promote" button, and now im back at 1 .
> 
> Also I dont know if you noticed but their multiplayer menu needs some fixing, since i keep joining servers from South America, Europe, and some Asia O_O.



thats exactly how it works. you trade your gear for a little badge that says "I HAVE NO LIFE"


----------



## warup89 (Jul 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> thats exactly how it works. you trade your gear for a little badge that says "I HAVE NO LIFE"



Woah...a game that labels you? eek* ....well in reality all games with levels do, heheheh.

-BTW this game is way to easy to rank up


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jul 29, 2010)

since the latest Update and the latest Driver Update from ATI v10.7... is anybody with those two updates experiencing any Flickering upon moving through the maps? it's not a High Ping issue either. i tried updating to 10.7 and first gave me BSOD but after completely uninstalling the Drivers and reinstalling... the Drivers worked but the issue with the game proceeded. 



> *UPDATE:* i think it may be a Server issue (however that maybe) i have found some servers to not load some images or have some bugs like Aliens falling through the floors of the map, Etc. the issue i was having happened on the third map and i was just playing recently with no issues on the Server/Game host i was on. this maybe a server issue. what ya' say about it?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> thats exactly how it works. you trade your gear for a little badge that says "I HAVE NO LIFE"



They are setting up perks in an update. Thats is why I did it three times for the cross and now level 27. The game is easy enough that you should be getting 1 to 2 ranks a stage. I know I did.


----------



## happita (Jul 30, 2010)

This game looks sweet, interesting, and entertaining compared to the other free games out there like the dumb ones associated with facebook and whatnot. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> They are setting up perks in an update. Thats is why I did it three times for the cross and now level 27. The game is easy enough that you should be getting 1 to 2 ranks a stage. I know I did.



What kind of perks do you speak of?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 30, 2010)

hat said:


> What kind of perks do you speak of?



Dunno, we will most likely see it in an update. I have heard it from others speaking of the game. You may find it via search engines if you try. I haven't looked far as I have been rather busy with other things lately.


----------



## Troy210 (Jul 31, 2010)

Add me on steam to play. 12 lower case L's


----------



## John Phoenix (Aug 1, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> OMG! Its what I've always wanted
> 
> Look back in 09 what I posted. Its almost as if Valve read it and made it just for me
> 
> ...



It IS an FPS !!!!            Play this game in FPS !!!

http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/07/21/play-alien-swarm-in-first-person-guide-and-video/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsvBrW_I3gM&feature=player_embedded

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/781336-first-person-alien-swarm.html

http://www.gamerzines.com/guides/alien-swarm/alien-swarm-enable-person-perspective/

"Console commands:
firstperson
asw_hide_marine 1
asw_controls 0

First one enables firstperson mode, second one hides your marine so you can see, third one changes the camera controls to be more FPS like"

I have seen a website with more instructions that tweak this further, but sadly cannot find that site just now.

This game is supposed to be a lot harder in FPS and very terrifying.
 Try it for a real challenge.

I haven't tried this yet cus I don't have steam. 

I give a Big Thumbs Up to this game developer that put this in the engine.. or at least didn't restrict this ability. All games should have a first person mode. It should be a law. The companies will make more money, and they will have more fans. It's just Stupid for game devs not to do this.

If you need more info just google search it.. tons of websites are talking about this game in First Person.


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 1, 2010)

http://swarmarmory.com/ has a few custom maps up already. Not much in the way of campaigns, mostly just holdout (defend yourself from waves of enemies) and WIP first map of unfinished campaigns. Still, it's impressive to see custom content from the community at this level already


----------



## John Phoenix (Aug 1, 2010)

The more I read about this game the more I want to try it.. But i don't always have a net connection. Can someone tell me about the games single player mode.. can it be played offline (only with the steam client installed) and can you play the full game offline.. leveling up and all the rest?


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2010)

John Phoenix said:


> The more I read about this game the more I want to try it.. But i don't always have a net connection. Can someone tell me about the games single player mode.. can it be played offline (only with the steam client installed) and can you play the full game offline.. leveling up and all the rest?



You can only play the opening level in practice mode for single player. Either way, it's free so you might as well give it a try.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 2, 2010)

Loving this game.

Got bored of sitting on level 27, so i've promoted... twice. Currently at something like 27 + 27 + 12. Check my steam, might be wrong.

Im up for a game if anyone else is, im in the steam group, so add me.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 2, 2010)

Game is really fun, I  play it not much but it's ok for beating some free time


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 19, 2010)

I just finished playing with a friend.  We had to play on easy though because there was only the two of us.  It was fun. 


Edit: Are there really only the 7 maps!?!  That's ridiculously few.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just finished playing with a friend.  We had to play on easy though because there was only the two of us.  It was fun.
> 
> 
> Edit: Are there really only the 7 maps!?!  That's ridiculously few.



yeah, only the 7.


i'm waiting for DLC map packs to appear... free games + DLC could be the future, and valve knows it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 19, 2010)

That is most likely the case but probably in the form of additional campaigns/weapons.


You'd think they would launch one paid for DLC at launch of the game.  I mean, they are taking a huge gamble by releasing a game free that isn't bringing any money in what-so-ever.  That's a huge gamble.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 19, 2010)

I would buy the DLC for this game.  Seeing as how I am max rank and all, I think I enjoyed it.  Too bad I got to max rank, max prestige in a week, playing only 3ish hours a day.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 19, 2010)

All the more reason to whip out your wallet. XD


----------



## Triprift (Aug 19, 2010)

Dled it abit earlier not bad at all for a free game only played practice mode so far.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 19, 2010)

pvtcaboose1337 said:


> i would buy the dlc for this game.  Seeing as how i am max rank and all, i think i enjoyed it.  Too bad i got to max rank, max prestige in a week, playing only 3ish hours a day.



dlc?


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just finished playing with a friend.  We had to play on easy though because there was only the two of us.  It was fun.



I could almost do Hard mode by myself, if the game would let me... you need at least 2 people to play. That, and the fact that protecting yourself when hacking a panel can be challenging 



MoonPig said:


> dlc?



Downloadable content: think of it like an expansion pack.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 19, 2010)

lol, i know what it is. Just curious if it existed.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> lol, i know what it is. Just curious if it existed.



not yet.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 19, 2010)

ah right, ok. Got confused then.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 19, 2010)

hat said:


> I could almost do Hard mode by myself, if the game would let me... you need at least 2 people to play. That, and the fact that protecting yourself when hacking a panel can be challenging


What exactly does the difficulty change?


----------



## hat (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't say exactly what it does, but from playing it, it seems that going up in difficulty just makes the monsters move faster, hit harder, and have more health. Insane mode is a bit different though... it rains parasites, and you get the worst of the bugs in the worst possible places. You can expect the same bugs to spawn at the same places going from easy to hard mode though.


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anyone still play?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 1, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2010)

I do


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 1, 2010)

It really doesn't have that much replay value. :x


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 1, 2010)

was fun when it came out, now its just yet another derelict game sitting on my steam list


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 1, 2010)

then download the new maps etc you realize if u search around theres entirely new campaigns to play through etc


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It really doesn't have that much replay value. :x



I have like 170 hours in this game... played long enough to get Nuke From Orbit (100k kills). If you want replay value, play in Insane, or even Brutal. Different bugs spawn in different places, keeps things interesting. There's also Onslaught mode, which spawns 30 drones on your ass at once, and will place random shield bugs/parasites etc in odd places, even if you're on Easy.




crazyeyesreaper said:


> then download the new maps etc you realize if u search around theres entirely new campaigns to play through etc



I've only played official maps so far, mostly because custom maps don't award XP, and I've been climbing the ladder up until a few days ago when I got my Iridium Medallion to lv 27. I tried to get Tears for Tarnor, but the links were broken. Gonna go check that out now... you know of any other campaigns? I'm only interested in campaigns really, I don't really want single maps.


----------



## yami2ki (Oct 1, 2010)

hat said:


> I've only played official maps so far, mostly because custom maps don't award XP, and I've been climbing the ladder up until a few days ago when I got my Iridium Medallion to lv 27. I tried to get Tears for Tarnor, but the links were broken. Gonna go check that out now... you know of any other campaigns? I'm only interested in campaigns really, I don't really want single maps.



i got all my maps from www.swarmarmory.com  there's a couple good campaigns, some of them aren't complete though...

Paranoia is a real good one, it's on chapter 3 now.


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2010)

I tried downloaded the August Map Pack and Map Pack 2, but they're torrents... and they have no seeds or peers.


----------



## yami2ki (Oct 1, 2010)

just download them separately? all the links to the maps are in the description...


----------



## Muhad (Oct 3, 2010)

L4D with a face lift.  Lame!


----------



## largon (Oct 3, 2010)

I got bored with it 15 hours and 2nd promotion (Carbide star) +19 levels in.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Muhad said:


> Lame!



right back at you


----------

